# new to the forum



## sean (Dec 19, 2006)

hey everyone I just stumbled across this site about a month ago and finally decided to join today. I have experincing derealization and depersonalization for about 2 months now and and frankly it is the worst thing I have ever experinced. I am 18 years old and was diagnosed with OCD at 14 and just recently diagnosed with anxiety. I am currently taking Pexeva which is like Paxil and have been on it for about three days now. Does anyone have any tips for fighting this disorder? thanks.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Sean,

Let me just say, A very big, welcome to the team.

As for advise on how to deal with dp, read a few of the posts first, there is a mountain of advise to sift through.

Will speak to you soon.

Bailee


----------



## sean (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks for the reply Bailee


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Sean,

Are you feeling any better now?
I hope so

Bailey


----------



## sean (Dec 19, 2006)

im feeling a little better knowing that there is a lot of people with this and i'm not the only one


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Alright mate, welcome to the site. =)

May i ask what made you aware you had "derealization and depersonalization" please? I taken me years to become aware what it was called.


----------

